# I Watched a Lady SMACK a Maltese



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm on my way to the bank. Leave out the back gate. Stop at the light. Notice a lady walking two Maltese, 
so, of course, take notice, while waiting for the light to change.

One of the Maltese starts barking at another dog, being walked. This lady pulled the little Maltese in, by the
leash, and Smacked him in the face. I put my Jeep in park. Jump out and asked her WTH are you doing??
Get this, she's a dog walker/trainer, and told me to mind my own business, as she knows what she's doing.

I did get the information of the owners, she works for. I plan on leaving a note on their door. If they don't
do something about this, I will need to find her "company" name, and go from there.

She hit this little dog HARD, with an open hand. I heard him "yipe".

I must say, while she was mouthing off to me, I sooo wanted to smack her upside the head. :angry: 

I'll let you know what the owners have to say about this. I pray they are unaware, and don't condon this.
This "dog walker" needs to be let go, and told why.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good for YOU!!!!! You go Deb!!!!! What a way for a dog trainer to act around a dog!!!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Its no different than parents leaving a nanny-cam around. You think you're taking the best care of your flufs and then someone like her gets in the picture. If they don't like dogs then why are they in the dog business. :angry: I hope she loses her job.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh boy! I'd want to smack her too. At least the poor little love doesn't have to live with this ------. If the owners care enough to have their dog(s?) walked we can only hope they would not approve of this behavior. Good for you for not just driving by but getting involved. :thumbsup: I can't wait to hear what you find out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I am so glad you witnessed this and can tell the owners!

I can only imagine how difficult it was to restrain yourself from smacking her.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good for you Deb!

I'm so glad that you care so much to actually do something. Most people would've just been horrified and said nothing!

I hope the owners fire her immediately!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bravo, Deb!! That's disgusting - to think she fancies herself a trainer. Sofa king stupid. Poor Malt but I'm so glad you were there.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor little Malt!  I'm so glad you were there to confront that monster...I mean woman! :angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I'm sure it took all that is in you to keep from smacking her! ... I sure hope the owners will be as appalled as you and we all are!!! and not feel 'the trainer' ( using the term very loosely here!) knows best! I know I'd be outraged if I was the owner and would be ever so grateful to someone like you for letting me know!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Deb!!!! :rochard: 

How would they like it if someone smacked them for talking out of place. Dogs bark, it is a fact. Some people make me sick! Good for you for speaking up for the poor Malt!!! :rochard:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Now, that I've had time to think about it, I'm not leaving a note.

Just not sure the "trainer's" hours, and do not want her to have a heads-up, by reading the note,
and throwing it away. It's just across the street, so I will be knocking on their door this evening.
I'll have a better shot, in person, getting thru to them, if needed.

The info, on the owners, came from the other gal, walking her dog. So we have TWO eye-witnesses,
who have nothing to gain, and nothing in common.

I would like to see this "trainer" sued, for all the monies, as well as, the cost of hiring a specialist 
trainer, for dogs who have been abused.

This broad needs more than firing. She needs to be taught a lesson, and her business license
(if she has one) revoked.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for you, Deb! Look forward to an update on what the owners say. If anyone EVER did that to my dog for ANY reason,
they'd never get within 100 ft. from her again :smmadder: !!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad that you stopped and spoke with her and I hope that she gets fired and then some. 

Keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see what the owners have to say, good for you for jumping out and confronting that stupid woman.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, gosh!!!!! Thank goodness you were there to be a witness and to notify the owners. I hope the trainer gets her "just rewards"... :angry:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes well done Deb
There is no excuse for hittin a wee dog like that!!!
If they did that to my boys i'de smack them round the head and see how they like it!!!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

:exploding: The little explodong emote was the best I do to show just what that situation would have made me do. Smacking a dog imo is never the right way to handle something anyway, but to do it to a tiny Malt is even worse! Small dogs are so fragile and it sounds like she really gave that poor little thing quite a whack. Poor baby! I hope the babies owner slaps her upside the head! And serious kudos to you for stepping in. So many people would have just looked the other way. Thank you for doing otherwise!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Had I seen this, I'm sure that I would be in jail right now (or in the hospital) as I doubt that I could have contained myself from not smacking the dog walker.

I'm so proud of you, and pray that the owners don't know about the actions of the dog walker.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I wonder what else she has done to them :w00t:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: Hope the owners of the Malts take this seriously & fire that animal abuser.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

YES!!!!!!! Way to go Deb.
Can't wait to hear what the owners say and do about this.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is horrible...that poor malt and all the other dogs that I'm sure this woman has harmed. I'm so glad you were there to witness this....I hope karma comes back to smack her in the face. :smmadder:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Oh, my :shocked: 
I do hope that lady (can't use the word I really want to use) loses her job!!!!

Good work Deb!*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THAT is the very reason I do not take any of my dogs to "day care" or let anyone else take care of them. I would always fear something like that happening to them.

I do not mean anything about anyone here, but I just don't believe anyone can LOVE my dogs, like I do. :wub: 

THAT is just awful. If I had of seen someone slap a small dog I would have stopped too. GOOD FOR YOU!

:angry: 
Melanie :smmadder:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Carole @ Sep 25 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640615


> *Oh, my :shocked:
> I do hope that lady (can't use the word I really want to use) loses her job!!!!
> 
> Good work Deb!*[/B]


Carole, that was no "lady"! :yucky:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor little baby. omg people are so CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!! You're awesome, Deb, for stepping in. Please keep us updated...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:w00t: Oh wow thats awful! :angry: I hope you get some justice for this for defenseless malt.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:new_shocked: That is horrible! There is NO excuse for hitting any dog, much less a tiny Maltese! :angry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

This animal needs to be stopped from doing that to another dog. It would have taken me a lot of self control to not slap the b---h


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm leaving in a few minutes. I hope they're home. If not, I'll go back.

I'll let you know what they say. I'm a bit scared they will yell at me, too.
For me, that will be a sign, that the two wee ones, have put up with abuse
all along. Just thinking of worst case, that's all. Not scared for me, but the
doggies.

I'll let you know. Either way, I'll go after the trainer, and the owners, if needed.
Just trying to keep my head straight, and the best interest of the dogs, in mind.

Pray they care. That's all I ask. God, I hope they care. I think they do.
I've never met them, but the doggies were well groomed (in longer coats),
that takes time, so they do spend time. They also pay for a "dog-walker",
I'm sure to make the kids happy, and healthy.

I'll be back in a bit. Let you know what happened.


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640689


> I'm leaving in a few minutes. I hope they're home. If not, I'll go back.
> 
> I'll let you know what they say. I'm a bit scared they will yell at me, too.
> For me, that will be a sign, that the two wee ones, have put up with abuse
> ...



I've been watching this thread carefully and told my hubby all about it. My blood pressure was up that's for sure! Thank the Lord for you going to see them! I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just said a quick prayer, are you back yet?????


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG how horrible!!! :new_shocked: I would have done the same thing. I hope the owners are upset about this and fire her. :smmadder: I also hope they give you the dog walkers company name. That dog walker needs to be taught a lesson. UGH!!! I feel for those little babies.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I always hope they care. 

We'll all be watching for an update.


Thank YOU for caring!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow I'm just now reading this. Way to go Deb! I can't wait to hear what happens and I'm so glad you saw it happen. I'd sure want to know if someone was mean to my girls. If they hired someone to walk their dogs then I'll bet they care about their well being and were clueless on them being mistreated.
Can't wait to see an update.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm watching this thread like my life depends on it! I hope things go well


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm back, and am thinking of how to word this. It's very upsetting.

The little Malts are both females. They are sisters, named Shiloh, and Shilah (sp),
as they were extremely "shy" when they were ADOPTED four years ago, from a local
rescue. They are now 6-years-old, and the most precious of souls. 

The owners are LIVID. Whoa, this "trainer" messed with the wrong people.

They sold their home, on the golf course, which is just across the way, and are
now waiting for the owner's of the house, they bought, to get into their own house,
and vacate theirs. This is normal, as they didn't want to "kick" them out, before
they had their home set to move in. So they rented an apartment, for a couple months.

Very good people. Very caring people. They actually had tears. The lady had to leave the
room, and I could hear her crying. The husband's tears came from being pissed. He was 
so pissed. I gave them my information, and the gal (who was walking her dog) information.

They plan on going after her. After the wife left the room, the husband said, "You know, we
never had children, these are our children". He went on to say, how guilty he feels. 

It was so very sad. After I left, I bawled my eyes out. I'm crying now. Good Lord, these two
are sister rescues, getting hit. I just want to puke.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You know what, as sad as it is, you need to give yourself a HUGE pat on the back for standing up for these two little girls. Most people would have shaken their head and moved on. Think positive - this won't be happening to these dogs any more and hopefully not to any of this person's other clients either.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been checking every 20 min. to hear the result of your visit. Thank God they are good people. Poor little sisters. That walker better get hers! Please let us know the end results. You did a wonderful thing today helping those babies. God bless.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:hugging: Deb, Your loving caring nature never stops amazing me. As hard as this was for you to witness and then to go to these fur butts humans you did it. I wish I had half your strength. These little girls were rescued by this lovely couple and thanks to you they were rescued again to stay safely in their care. As always I'm so proud of you and what you are able to do. I'm sure you will always hold a special place in this couples heart for protecting their babies.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It is getting to the point Deb that I don't think my heart can handle reading your posts.... I feel a stroke coming on... I am hyperventilating....   

Hats off to you for handling this as well as you did (without getting shot or shooting anyone)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I swear your were put on this earth to be an angel to watch over little souls such as these. God seems to put you at the "right-place' at the right time to be an advocate for them! A few minutes, even seconds either way, and you'd not have witnessed this!... then who knows what more or how long this type thing might have gone on!!!??
I'm sure as upsetting as this is to the owners and you as well.. I'm sure they are happy that you let them know !! 
Good job Deb!!! another couple of little Fluffbutts lives will be bettered because of YOU!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

You did right by those little babies by telling the owners. I am so happy that the owners turned out to be good people. I was so worried. Hopefully that dog walker will be out of business soon enough when the word gets out about her dog sitting practices. Thank goodness you saw that. Like JMM said someone else would have just shook their heads and walk/drove away.  You are such a good person Deb. Thank you for being you. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG I am so glad you went to the parents. You are truly a hero for these girls! 

There are no coincidences, you were there and saw this for a reason. No telling how many of this womans 'clients' animals she abused. You stopped her and saved no telling how many others from this abusive monster. 

Thanks You! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

You were these sisters guarding angel. It is so nice to hear that there are good people in this world who care. We love u Deb!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm seriously cheering to hear that the owners are taking this so seriously and that they obviously adore their fuzzballs. Good for them for loving them so much and for taking in a couple of rescues! It's a relief to hear that this "trainer/walker" is going to get what is coming to her. 

Bless you for stepping in! Who knows what else this horrible (insert swear word that refers to a woman here) has done to other peoples' pets too. I want to smack her myself.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been watching for your update and I'm not at all disappointed. I just knew these were going to be good people and trying to do the right thing for their dogs, TG you saw that happen and you're the one that needed to see it. Now they know and can do something about it. Those little dogs won't have to be in this woman's care anymore and that's thanks to you. 
HUGS to you Deb! You really are the best of the best!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640757


> I'm back, and am thinking of how to word this. It's very upsetting.
> 
> The little Malts are both females. They are sisters, named Shiloh, and Shilah (sp),
> as they were extremely "shy" when they were ADOPTED four years ago, from a local
> ...


 :smcry: I'm crying too, just from reading this. Bless you Deb, for being there & helping the little sister Malts. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was holding my breath waiting for an update on your visit with the owners. Big sigh of relief that they are such great owners. It was fate that you were there to witness this. You continue to rescue these little ones in ways that amaze me and no telling how many others you have rescued from the clutches of this mad woman. A lot of people would have walked away not wanting to get involved.

I wish they could close down all the puppy mills but save the facilities and cages for people like that dog walker. She could do a nice six month sentence in an outdor kennel with no care at all. Animals like that cretin dog <strike>walker</strike> abuser need to be punished. Far too many people get away with animal abuse.

You rock!!!! :rochard: 

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank goodness for people like you, Deb! :wub: I hope the couple sues her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have tears in my eyes, too. Deb, you are awesome, and I am so proud to call you a friend. To do that to a rescue, or any dog for that matter, but especially a rescue, makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 25 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640787


> I have tears in my eyes, too. Deb, you are awesome, and I am so proud to call you a friend. To do that to a rescue, or any dog for that matter, but especially a rescue, makes me sick to my stomach.[/B]


ditto. deb, you're the best. and the fluffies know it. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smheat: Whew I thought it was going to be more uncaring owner. Thank gosh they are so passionate about their fluffs and are going to go after this lady. Bless your heart Deb! Thanks for all you do, you're a wonderful person. :hugging:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that these babies have loving parents. It must have been very difficult to have to upset these kind people,
but so worth it to prevent future abuse of these and other precious little ones. Good work, Deb. :you rock:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I am so glad that the owners are people who are like us, whose maltese are like children, and will deal with the situation the way it should be dealt with! I"m so very sorry for those poor little doggies. Thank you Deb!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640483


> I'm on my way to the bank. Leave out the back gate. Stop at the light. Notice a lady walking two Maltese,
> so, of course, take notice, while waiting for the light to change.
> 
> One of the Maltese starts barking at another dog, being walked. This lady pulled the little Maltese in, by the
> ...


OMIDOG! So, sorry for just seeing this! Pitiful of me!

So awful that someone would actually HIT a little dog! Of course the owners should be told. I certainly would want to be told!

Cyndi


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640757


> I'm back, and am thinking of how to word this. It's very upsetting.
> 
> The little Malts are both females. They are sisters, named Shiloh, and Shilah (sp),
> as they were extremely "shy" when they were ADOPTED four years ago, from a local
> ...



:smcry: Wow that was deep and very moving. 
YOU are a huge blessing!!! Thank the Lord you went to their house! :grouphug: Gods timing was perfect to have you see what happened and he knew YOU would go to those people. Their world is much safer now! :Flowers 2:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Deb! You should have made a citizens arrest. I hope she loses everything that is dear to her. What a total piece of sh*t.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Deb! You really held your cool with that lady! I would have smacked her in the face! Those poor babies....Thank you for letting their owners know. :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

YOU ... ARE ... SO ... *AWESOME*! :two thumbs up: I don't know you personally, but I wish I did! As soon as I saw this thread's title, I just KNEW you did what you do ... go to the rescue of some precious little soul! And sure 'nuff, you did! There are no accidents, you were put in the right place at the right time! You really are a blessing to all little furbutts, and I know you are blessed yourself by what you do. God bless you, Deb, and all you do! 

Kerry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Deb I know it took alot of guts to talk to the walker, but even more to go see the owners. It broke my heart when you said they were crying. I would just die if someone I thought I could trust hurt Matilda and B&B, I'm sure the owners will handle the whole thing, but I'm sure they gave those babies extra love tonight.
You do need a big :aktion033: :ThankYou: :yahoo: God just knew that you would take care those babies. I don't think you realize how special you really are. I LOVE YOU DEB :hugging:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got home from work and i skipped all the replies to see what the owners said. I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes thinking how could someone do this to any animal. I'm so glad that you saw this happen and i knew when reading you would not let this slide. I'm so happy that the owners of these babies where made aware of what was happening and that are such caring people. I hope they get that witch (with a B) for everything she's worth.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The husband called. Bless his heart, he is contacting their attorney in the morning. 

He's thinking he may have to file a police report, and if so, then is it okay with me.

You bet it's okay with me. Not a problem, I will simply tell the truth.

He wants it on record, for court proceedings. We'll see what his attorney
wants us to do. Yep, I'm in, for the duration.

As you have all stated, we not only save these two, we save her other "clients",
doggies, she's "walking/hitting".

On a good note, I'll be walking them. It's only once a day, until they move into their
new house, which will be next week!! I'll get pics. You'll love these two. Sooo cute.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 25 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640809


> I'm so glad to hear that these babies have loving parents. It must have been very difficult to have to upset these kind people,
> but so worth it to prevent future abuse of these and other precious little ones. Good work, Deb. :you rock:[/B]


 :goodpost: Thank you for helping protect those two girls from further harm. And also the other precious fluffbutts she may have been hurting. I'm not surprised the owners are going after her. I would've been livid. On a positive note, can't wait for your pics with them next week!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that the owners cared so much!

Deb, you are a wonderful person!

I can't wait to see pics of the 2 little ones!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a wonderful and caring heart you have! Surely you saw what you did for a reason. I have no doubt the owners of those two sweeties are thanking God that you did what you did. I know I am! I can't wait to see pictures of the two little fluffs!


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640855


> The husband called. Bless his heart, he is contacting their attorney in the morning.
> 
> He's thinking he may have to file a police report, and if so, then is it okay with me.
> 
> ...




From a legal perspective...just a thought...you might want to write down everything you saw/said in case this does go to court. (Just the facts ma'am) What she was wearing, how did she hit (open hand or fist, which side of the face) how many dogs was she walking (though we know  ) the date, time, what you said to her and her quote to you (where was she standing, where you located and if anyone else was present.) Write down the time you spoke with the owners, what you said to them and how they responded and quotes they said to you. 

As time goes on (sometime facts of the brain fade but also to protect you in case this should take an unexpected turn.) But also for your consistency as a good witness. Just file these facts away for yourself in case it goes to court and no one will be able to put words in your mouth. 

It will all work out. It's a very emotional issue and as you know, majority of people will not tolerate a dog being abused. We are all here for you and I'll be glad to pray for ya whenever you feel stressed! (My husband and I prayed for you before you met with the family)

I'm sure she will pay for this one way or another, no one escapes the consequences of sin. I hope her heart turns around and changes for the good. 

"Do not rejoice when your enemy falls, And do not let your heart be glad when he stumbles;Or the LORD will see it and be displeased, And turn His anger away from him." Proverbs 24:17-18 

Hugs! :Flowers 2: (I love handing out these fresh flowers!)


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank You Deb, for being "You" and being there, for your compassion and courage to always help.
We understand and applaud.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 25 2008, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640758


> You know what, as sad as it is, you need to give yourself a HUGE pat on the back for standing up for these two little girls. Most people would have shaken their head and moved on. Think positive - this won't be happening to these dogs any more and hopefully not to any of this person's other clients either.[/B]


Exactly what I was thinking! Deb, you are amazing!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb..way to go. These little dogs will never have to be abused again thanks to you :rochard:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just echoing what everyone else has said :you rock: !!

Thank you for standing up for these innocent babies! :ThankYou:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This gives me cold chills........how many times do we look the other way and do nothing. Deb steps up to the plate and gets involved!!!! Those little babies could be killed by a strong smack to the face. I am really getting a good cold hard look at what is expected of us when something is wrong. You saved them Deb and that above all else is such an example!!! Thank you so much!!! ............and to all the little babies that we love......we doubly thank you~~~ :tender: :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: Glad to hear how the owners reacted. I know just how they must feel.

You did a very, very, very good thing (as you always do) for these 2 sweet souls. 

Maybe the owners would like to join SM.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: You are wonderful..as the old saying goes. YOU BIT THE WRONG DOG..( to the abuser) and now she will hopefully be legally dissuaded from ever harming another furry soul.Deb, you are an outstanding, caring loving person and I am honored to know you, even via the net. Bless you 4 ever. x0x0x0 N


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Hallelujah! They care! *breaks "dog walkers" neck* What a terrible person. I do quite a bit of dog walking in my spare time and even the thought of that makes me cringe. That is APPALLING! 

Thank you! For informing us and taking care of this! You are an amazing person!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't been able to be on SM much and am just now seeing this. Dang Deb, I so wish you would have smacked that woman. :angry: But then that would have messed up the legal action that is being pursued. And that will be much better in the long run. But I still would like to see somone smack her.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640757


> I'm back, and am thinking of how to word this. It's very upsetting.
> 
> The little Malts are both females. They are sisters, named Shiloh, and Shilah (sp),
> as they were extremely "shy" when they were ADOPTED four years ago, from a local
> ...


You're one of a kind Deb. God Bless you. As I'm reading this Bianca is on my lap and I can swear I hear her humming the "Under Dog" theme song, she says you're her hero! Once again.... you've saved the day. :dothewave:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, you are AWESOME for being such an advocate for these little girls! Way to go! :you rock:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow. I'm seriously appalled by some people. I could never even begin to understand getting physical with a dog, and a small one at that. Oh, that makes me LIVID. 

If those sweet sisters were mine, I would make sure that woman got what she deserves. Who knows how many other dogs she has been abusing? 

Deb, I know you've already heard this, but I need to say this again: You're an amazing person. Thank you for doing this.

H*LL HATH NO FURY LIKE A MALTESE-LOVER SCORNED.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Deb, the guardian angel to the little furballs :grouphug: Bless your heart!!! :you rock:


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG GOD how Sad and upsetting at the same time. Upsetting to hear that a "trainer/walker" would treat ANY animal this way. But then to find out the poor souls were rescued and are being yelled and smacked at by their walker. :bysmilie: My heart breaks for them and for the owners. I had to hold back my tears at my desk while at work.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm gunna go hug my fuzzbutt and spoil him with some chicken. I just keep thinking about those two little girls. Thankfully, they will never have to see that wicked woman again! I can't imagine how guilty the owners must feel right now for leaving them in her care. I feel so bad for them all.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe they can sue the trainer/walker/smacker for abuse. Everyone's always suing 
someone anyway...why not this worthy cause. It would get some publicity and add
to awareness. They could also try going to the newspaper.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just getting caught up with what's been happening with that slap.....

HA! Someone's really watching out for those two pups. What do you think the chances are that Deb would be right there......at the right time to witness that smack....I mean....that's AMAZING!

:two thumbs up:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640483


> She hit this little dog HARD, with an open hand. I heard him "yipe".[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, his attorney is looking into it further. He did say there is not much that can be done.
She is not licensed, but that's just a matter of paying $30 to the city. Certainly wouldn't
make, or break, her.

Once again, we are reminded that pets are property. Unless he can prove the damage,
then there is no damage. In other words, they would need vet records of the damage,
then sue for the damages (vet bills), or if the dog died, then sue for the cost of the dog.

We'll see what more the attorney comes up with. In the mean time, this guy (owner)
is fuming!!! He is hiring a Private Investigater, to get a list of her clients, and perhaps
get a few snap-shots of her "smacking" dogs. He wants to warn them, and ruin her business.

Also, the attorney mentioned it would be different if he hired her to "train" the dogs.
But she was hired to walk them. We don't even know if she "is" a trainer, or just says
that to those who see her smacking dogs.

Oh, and he also said to put a complaint in with Animal Control, Cruelty Division.

It will be interesting to see what the PI comes up with. Perhaps LBB could lend a paw  

Brit ~ Great idea!! Awareness is all this guy (and we) wants. I believe OC Register will take the story.
I KNOW KCAL9 News will take it. Holy cow, this is great. If the PI gets pics, we have the other witness,
and perhaps add more witnesses, from the PI's investigation. Heck with KCAL9, I'm calling 60-minutes!!

Oh yes, the bitch is TOAST!! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you, Deb, for doing the right thing. It is heartbreaking to think that the little sisters had no way to tell their Mommy and Daddy what the walker had been doing to them. I'm sure it brought back terrible memories for them that they thought were finally buried.

I am so glad you get to walk them for awhile-Hopefully, you can erase some of their bad memories.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641032


> Oh yes, the bitch is TOAST!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


The Buttercup would like to remind you that the b-word is also used in reference to small fluffy dogs  (well, not _all _of them, and if henry would like to be included, then that's fine too, we don't discriminate).... and this woman is *NO SMALL FLUFFY DOG*! The Buttercup will spend her weekend coming up with some colorful adjectives and adverbs (we LOVE adverbs here at 1303!) for this dog-walking-menace-who-has-no-idea-what-she-is-up-against....

noselicks,
The Buttercup and her Ann Marie, who would like to point out she did NOT MEAN to kick the buttercup in the head....she was merely uncrossing her legs to get out of the chair and WHACK...right into a jumping buttercuphead. MY BAD! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I am confident that whatever CAN be done, WILL be done, with you at the helm. Maybe you can borrow LBB's cape. HERE, I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAY!

(We still need an icon of a little person wearing a yellow cape)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Sep 25 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640763


> :hugging: Deb, Your loving caring nature never stops amazing me. As hard as this was for you to witness and then to go to these fur butts humans you did it. I wish I had half your strength. These little girls were rescued by this lovely couple and thanks to you they were rescued again to stay safely in their care. As always I'm so proud of you and what you are able to do. I'm sure you will always hold a special place in this couples heart for protecting their babies.[/B]


i totally agree with this statement!! Deb, you are amazing!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 26 2008, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641172


> I am confident that whatever CAN be done, WILL be done, with you at the helm. Maybe you can borrow LBB's cape. HERE, I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAY!
> 
> (We still need an icon of a little person wearing a yellow cape)[/B]


I couldn't find the yellow cape but here are a couple that remind me of Deb! ... I didn't add them to SM but you can "grab" them here....

[attachment=41430irate.gif] [attachment=41431:horse_and_rider.gif]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 27 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641269


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 26 2008, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641172





> I am confident that whatever CAN be done, WILL be done, with you at the helm. Maybe you can borrow LBB's cape. HERE, I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAY!
> 
> (We still need an icon of a little person wearing a yellow cape)[/B]


I couldn't find the yellow cape but here are a couple that remind me of Deb! ... I didn't add them to SM but you can "grab" them here....

[attachment=41430irate.gif] [attachment=41431:horse_and_rider.gif]
[/B][/QUOTE]

She could use one of these. :smrofl: 

[attachment=41432:heart_ca...n_01X023.jpg]
[attachment=41433:cheese_c...heese023.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641032


> Oh yes, the bitch is TOAST!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



Deb, I am so glad that I'm on your side :smheat:


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

[As you have all stated, we not only save these two, we save her other "clients",
doggies, she's "walking/hitting".

On a good note, I'll be walking them. It's only once a day, until they move into their
new house, which will be next week!! I'll get pics. You'll love these two. Sooo cute.
[/QUOTE]


So glad you'll be walking them. I wonder if you'll come upon the (woman) who ws abusing them while you walk. It was wonderful of the man to call you as a follow-up and even better that he's calling his attorney. Thanks for the update, I'll be anxious to see their pictures too.


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640483


> I'm on my way to the bank. Leave out the back gate. Stop at the light. Notice a lady walking two Maltese,
> so, of course, take notice, while waiting for the light to change.
> 
> One of the Maltese starts barking at another dog, being walked. This lady pulled the little Maltese in, by the
> ...


You are great, I am so proud of you for stepping in and helping the maltese. If the walker had hit Buddy, she would need to go into hiding, so I did not find her. Hitting a dog makes them agressive, so it the owner has small children that the dog interacts with, it could lead to the dog bitting them, or even bitting an adult. The company must not have the right skills to hire people, so I would require the owner or the company to notify all the clients of this problem and ask the clients to comment on any behavior problems that their clients dogs are having, and let them know the company would be willing to help correct the problem.

Maltz


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 01:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640855


> The husband called. Bless his heart, he is contacting their attorney in the morning.
> 
> He's thinking he may have to file a police report, and if so, then is it okay with me.
> 
> ...


It might be nice to take a couple of you doggies over for a play date, and if they are on line get them to join our little group.

Maltz


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Deb, just when I think their is no greater hero than you, you come along and top YOURSELF!! 

May I suggest Judge Judy?? She LOVES dogs and even if the law isn't on the side of the malts owners, Judy will give a tongue lashing to that girl that will be heard around the world. I am not joking here, free trip to CA. (OK, maybe not so far for you) but it would be on TV! Let us know what day it airs!! Oh nevermind, I record them all! :yahoo:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

OMGosh, what a story. I'm not on here much lately but had to read this thread to the end. Deb, you are wonderful! What a great job you did with this whole episode. I have to say this was one of the most emotional topics I have read on here and we are all grateful for how you handled it and for following through with contacting the owners, etc. Thank goodness the little furbabies weren't hurt, not that they show it anyway. Makes us all sad to even think these beautiful, little girls were abused. To have been rescue babies, then going to this wonderful home where they are so special and then have this person come into their lives and treat them so badly. Like another person said, who knows what she did behind closed doors if she smacked one of them in public. OH DEAR! 

Thank you Deb for standing up for what is right, you are a good person. Now you will get to know these little girls and they will get to know you. A good ending to this story. We'll all be waiting for pictures of them. 

Sherry


----------



## mak&mollysmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh My heart is in my throat!! I am in tears! :angry: How DARE SHE!!! I cannot wait to go on my lunch break go home and hug my babies!! THANK YOU ON BEHALF OF US MOMS. THANK YOU FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING! You are awesome! I (WE) cannot wait to see pics of those precious fur babes. From Mak&Mollys Mommy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

So, is there anymore updates on what may happen to the dogwalker?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 8 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647625


> So, is there anymore updates on what may happen to the dogwalker?[/B]



Yep, he left a message. We are playing "phone-tag".

I can't wait to find out. His message said, "We GOT her, call me".

I am on pins and needles!!!

I walked these precious ones for just three days. They are now in their new home, with, of course,
the owners. I received an invite to their "house-warming". I will get picks of the girls, and the 
awesome owners. I can't wait. I will also be dogsitting these two, in my house, in January. :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok... now I'm on pins and needles too! can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Did he call yet? :smrofl: (i.e., play on is he there yet?) Call him again, please! lol Tell him there's a whole community behind him waiting with baited-breath to hear his update. 

Linda

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 8 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647634


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 8 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647625





> So, is there anymore updates on what may happen to the dogwalker?[/B]



Yep, he left a message. We are playing "phone-tag".

I can't wait to find out. His message said, "We GOT her, call me".

I am on pins and needles!!!

I walked these precious ones for just three days. They are now in their new home, with, of course,
the owners. I received an invite to their "house-warming". I will get picks of the girls, and the 
awesome owners. I can't wait. I will also be dogsitting these two, in my house, in January. :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

:happy dance: :happy dance: :happy dance: Ok, I'm waiting, anxious, and dancing. Call them pretty pretty please?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh boy.........I do hope they GOT her!!!!! Please keep calling back Deb!!!! Keep us informed!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone. 

It's good, and bad, news. The good news is, he did hire a PI for two days.
He figured, if she's a "walker", then it would only be a one day shot, as she
needs to walk the dogs, daily. But added an extra day, just to make sure he gets
a complete list of all her clients.

The PI got pics of her *SMACKING* three other dogs!!! 

She is a piece of sh*t. I am sooo disgusted. Just makes me sick to think about
how many dogs she has abused thru the years. 

This guy is after her ass. Now that he has pics, I mentioned OC Register, and KCAL9.
We'll know more in a couple days.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 8 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647733


> Just got off the phone.
> 
> It's good, and bad, news. The good news is, he did hire a PI for two days.
> He figured, if she's a "walker", then it would only be a one day shot, as she
> ...



Right on, I am not one to say such things, but maybe she can sprang her ankle and not be able to walk. Because more then likely when all this blows over, she'll be at it again. Sucks, but its reality............Good Job Deb!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are so amazing. Most people in CA scare me. They tend to be in a hurry, rude, and pushy, and have a lot of rage. We are so much more laid back in AZ. Many years ago we were eating at a McDonald's at the end of the Grapevine. At the time my kids were little. We got our food and the place was packed so we had to eat outside. My kids were tow heads so we were eating in the shade. This lady walked up to me and told me since my kids were almost done eating we needed to move so her kids who were a lot older could have our place in the shade. I was speechless at the rudeness of this person. I would never do that to anyone. I packed the kids up and left. I would have been so afraid of this lady she could have hit you or any other bad thing. I am very glad you got her in the end. By the way you do so much dog sitting are you getting paid? Also I was wondering what happened when you talked to Snickers owners? Were they receptive to your advice. Personally I'd have been at the vet a long time ago they had to know it is not normal for a dog to poop so much.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647755


> You are so amazing. Most people in CA scare me. They tend to be in a hurry, rude, and pushy, and have a lot of rage. We are so much more laid back in AZ. Many years ago we were eating at a McDonald's at the end of the Grapevine. At the time my kids were little. We got our food and the place was packed so we had to eat outside. My kids were tow heads so we were eating in the shade. This lady walked up to me and told me since my kids were almost done eating we needed to move so her kids who were a lot older could have our place in the shade. I was speechless at the rudeness of this person. I would never do that to anyone. I packed the kids up and left. I would have been so afraid of this lady she could have hit you or any other bad thing. I am very glad you got her in the end. By the way you do so much dog sitting are you getting paid? Also I was wondering what happened when you talked to Snickers owners? Were they receptive to your advice. Personally I'd have been at the vet a long time ago they had to know it is not normal for a dog to poop so much.[/B]



Oh yes, we do have our share of nut bags. I've been to so many shelters in Los Angeles, which were in
some pretty scarey areas. One night, I got lost in Los Angeles. I ended up, God knows where. I was so
scared. Apparently I was in "gang" area. Whoa, they were taking over the streets. I was so shaking while
I was driving. I was so relieved, when I made it home, I started crying. Many years ago, I had a similiar
experience in Phoenix. I left my car in a gated area, at my work, while I went to the airport. Upon return,
I had the taxi drop me off at work. It was dark out, the taxi pulled away, and I was trying to find the key
to the gate. An entire gang surrounded me. They didn't do anything, just mouthed off, while I was now
fumbling to get the gate open. Don't know why, but one said, "leave the bitch alone". I got the gate open,
got in my car, and took off, without closing/locking the gate. That was awful. 

Oh, and Snick's owners were insulted. I told them of the runny poop. I asked if Cesars is his normal diet.
She said, "Yes, that is ALL he will eat". Her tone, was very pissy. But since, I've heard, thru a neighbor, that
Snicks has been to the vet, and has been thru multiple tests. I hope the little guy is okay. I doubt the owners
will fill me in, but at least they are taking care of his needs. He's a good boy. The neighbors will fill me in.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good I am glad. You have a greay spy network. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 8 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647733


> Just got off the phone.
> 
> It's good, and bad, news. The good news is, he did hire a PI for two days.
> He figured, if she's a "walker", then it would only be a one day shot, as she
> ...


This is encouraging, Deb. I'm so glad this guy is intent on having some action taken against the *****. If nothing else, you should tape pictures of her hitting the other dogs all over the neighborhood so her business dries out. But, I like the idea of news media getting involved, too.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Good for you, Deb...That PERSON needsa JAMAICAN BEATDOWN, trust me that's not a nice thing..LOL!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the PI going to be able to inform the other owners of the dogs he caught her hitting?!! Shouldn't take long to run her outta business! once word spreads!

Man I can't even imagine my fury if I entrusted my babies to someone and I got the news and even proof! that this person layed a hand on them. .. Ya've heard of an 'Irish Temper"... haven't ya? 
( oh I'm Irish so that is 'politically-correct" ) :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

:shocked: Three other dogs? Ugh! That woman needs to be taken out and have the same treatment visited on her! I'm just horrified to think of how many other dogs she has abused over the years. I live in northern CA. I could come down and help you beat her up.... Really. It would be my pleasure. *sigh*

I really hope she gets what she deserves. No dog deserves to be treated that way and I'm just disgusted that it's been happening. I guess it just begs the question, who do you trust? Right now I'm having a groomer dilemma. They all seem nice when talked to, but I hear things like this and you know it's happened with groomers and things too. Grrrr


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Unbelievable!! I was so upset when I saw your update last night about her hitting three other dogs, I couldn't even post. I hope they drag her through every legal avenue available until she doesn't know what HIT HER!!! I hope the other owners jump in and get involved to. 

Thank you, Deb, for taking this on when so many would have just walked away saying it's not their business. 

Linda


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

There just is no reason to hit a dog...unless of course a big one is attacking you. I remember how upset my daughter got once when my father in law popped her Golden Retriever. She came home with her dog crying. I worked with her to train the golden. My daughter was only about 8 or 9 and did a fantastic job handling her golden. She has always been taught NO hitting, so had never seen a dog hit before.

I can't stand the thought of any dog being hit, but maltese of all dogs...noooooooo


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I just saw this post... Lord, thank God because I would have just been fuming for this long of a time!! I can't believe anyone could be that cruel!!! :angry: :angry: Good thing that you stopped and said something to not just her, but to the owners too. I would die (or most likely kill!!) if I found out that anyone treated my fluff baby that way. I still can't believe it. She needs to be smacked around a few time while being dragged around on a leash. Geez- I just think if she could hit those poor dogs, think how she treated them on a leash- or worse!!!! My blood is boiling just thinking about it!!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: 

I'll be checking the news to hear about this story- all kinds of papers and news stations would love to post this. There is all kinds of animal lovers that would be outraged by that here in L.A./ O.C. Maybe you can even shoot this story over to the SPCALA so they can put this in their newsletter or something. I get that letter every month and would want to know if there was a list of potential dog abusers out there who claimed to "love" our pets like their own. That way if I never needed to hire someone I would know where NOT to go!!

Great job to you Deb for putting your heart and your mind together, while putting these pups first. You are the kind of people that I thank god for, for placing around in the world today. Its people like you who keep reminding others to care and put other's needs and well being first.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hats off to you. She certainly does not need to be walking dogs! :smmadder: 
Most breeders ask about small children in the house and here this lady was PAID to walk these little girls.

Thanks for taking the time,
Martha


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb, I don't know you, but guess what I ADORE you. Bless you for what you did. 
Those poor little babies and their owners. I had a feeling the owners would be outraged, because they cared enough to have someone, who they probably trusted, give their babies some fresh air during the day, while they were away.

I love what you did, and love you for doing it.

Those poor owners must be heartsick, but thank God, you put an end to it.

I have zero words for that lady who did this to these babies. She will have her day.

HUGE HUGS TO YOU DEB....HUGE.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 27 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641295


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641032





> Oh yes, the bitch is TOAST!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



Deb, I am so glad that I'm on your side :smheat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


No Kidding - I'm actually scared of Deb now ...... :new_shocked: 
Making mental note to self now not to touch ANY dog in Deb's presence !! :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Oct 13 2008, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649730


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 27 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641295





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 26 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641032





> Oh yes, the bitch is TOAST!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



Deb, I am so glad that I'm on your side :smheat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


No Kidding - I'm actually scared of Deb now ...... :new_shocked: 
Making mental note to self now not to touch ANY dog in Deb's presence !! :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Duhhhh!!!

Are you always THIS slow???

(I do these things because I CAN....) :smtease:


----------

